# Trauma plate + Plate Carrier?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
Since no European Company want sell a Trauma plate I will going for a new solution. Maybe the one I would like to buy are good or I die. Beside of the Plates what elese should I keep in my mind when I buy a Plate and a Carrier?
When I was some years ago in Greece Security Personal in a Mall wear a Soft Amour Vest. Well the funny thing about that was the Guy was so overweight the Vest was just cover 1/3 of his front. That stuff was just for show I would say... :vs_blush:
So I dont want share the same experience. Are there Various size for plates to cover my hole front?
Under a Soft Amour Vest there should be nothing hard in the case a Bullet hit the could not fracture and get inside the body.
Bot about a Hard Plate? How much the deform? What elese should I keep in mind?
Thanks


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Medium size plates made with ALCOA 6061T6, 6.5 MM thick.

Carriers can be had from: Sportsman's Guide USA.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Medium size plates made with ALCOA 6061T6, 6.5 MM thick.
> 
> Carriers can be had from: Sportsman's Guide USA.


 Remember wearing the old flack Jackets with steel plates in them? I will not forget it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Remember wearing the old flack Jackets with steel plates in them? I will not forget it.


Oh yes, I remember them and the ones that were just for frags, I have a couple around here that came in an old surplus bid.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Sadly the US Company refuse to sell me some "Genuine" Plates so the next best Source is from China. There is only one hard way to find out how good the will be. Beside of that I looking for Infos what a good Plate Carrier make them good. I know I buy side Plates to. And I should wear Cloth without Button and Zipper to. Maybe your Gov want liberate my Country again for that case some preparation are necessary.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Oh yes, I remember them and the ones that were just for frags, I have a couple around here that came in an old surplus bid.


Vietnam era flack jackets had no plates in them, and as you say were just for fragments.
Helicopter pilots vests did have a steel plate, commonly called a "chicken plate."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Vietnam era flack jackets had no plates in them, and as you say were just for fragments.
> Helicopter pilots vests did have a steel plate, commonly called a "chicken plate."


 There were versions with pockets for steel plates that could be put in them. They were an issue item.
Just to clear something up. The Steel plates were not billed as bullet proof . The main idea was better protection from sharpnel. They were heavy and hard to move in.
Some where I have one. I have not seen it in many years. Packed away with a lot of uniforms and junk some where.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1969 issue flack jackets for ground troops in Vietnam had no plates nor a provision for them.
Any special troops like Rangers or Special Forces didn’t wear one at all.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of a FLAK vest used in WW2 by US aircrew members.

There are strips of Manganese steel fitted in their vests, used for protection from AAA fragments.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 1969 issue flack jackets for ground troops in Vietnam had no plates nor a provision for them.
> Any special troops like Rangers or Special Forces didn't wear one at all.


Guys who rode on top of the M206 and M113 APC'S put them under their asses for protection.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Guys who rode on top of the M206 and M113 APC'S put them under their asses for protection.


We put a layer of sandbags on the floor boards of our Jeeps and trucks and sat on the flack jacket.
None of that would really help if you hit a mine, it was psychological.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> Sadly the US Company refuse to sell me some "Genuine" Plates so the next best Source is from China. There is only one hard way to find out how good the will be. Beside of that I looking for Infos what a good Plate Carrier make them good. I know I buy side Plates to. And I should wear Cloth without Button and Zipper to. Maybe your Gov want liberate my Country again for that case some preparation are necessary.


Too bad you have to go with Chinese junk...

I would be careful that you are using the correct terms when searching for these items. Allow me to assist...
"Plate carrier" - a vest with large flat pockets that accept armor plates, can also accept molle attachments for pouches, holsters,etc...
"Hard armor" - Generally steel or ceramic plates designed to stop all standard handgun and some rifle bullets
"Soft armor" - Often made from layered Kevlar cloth, designed to stop most standard handgun bullets, useless against rifle bullets
"Bulletproof vest" - Not truly bullet "proof", but this is the carrier that generally contains soft armor for stopping most standard handgun bullets.
"Trauma pad" - A soft thick foam padding to be inserted closest to the body in a soft or hard armor carrier to absorb and spread out the impact of a bullet striking the armor in front, does NOT provide ANY protection from bullets

As to how you wear a plate carrier or soft armor vest, your goal is to cover the vital organs (heart, lungs, large blood vessels). Anything more than this will add more protection, but will also add weight and cost to protect organs not considered "vital" for life.(you can live long enough to get to a hospital, generally) To wear a carrier or vest properly, it should be high on the chest, covering the "suprasternal notch" and extending down to the "thoracic diaphragm". Side to side, it should be wide enough to cover to your nipples, and wider if possible without restricting arm forward movement. The back should cover the exact same dimensions as the front and ride at the same height.
Side plates are not mandatory and add extra weight. You'll likely be running toward or away from the threat, not sideways. But if you have the money and want to carry the weight, that's your choice.

When choosing armor, I can't help you pick Chinese crap. I'm sure there are *some* legitimate options, but be EXTREMELY CAUTIOUS! If you find anything claiming "level V(5)" protection, it's a scam. Official US ratings only go up to IV(4). (This should go without saying, but *don't* use wish.com)

As for picking a carrier, you want something made from "Cordura" nylon. It's some of the most durable and abrasion resistant fabrics you can get and will hold up for decades.
Next, you want to see "bar tack" stitching on all primary points of intersection. Molle webbing, drag handles, shoulder straps, everywhere. If it isn't bar tacked, it WILL fail after a few uses or just one good pull. This carrier will be holding a lot of weight from armor plates, and especially if you add gear to it. It needs to hold up to someone dragging you around in it by the drag handle behind your neck. If it won't hold up to that, it's junk. A lot of places fake their stitching to look like bar tack. Be sure, or expect to waste money.

Good luck.
I hope you never need such gear.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> *don't* use wish.com


Nope!
https://mili-tech.com Sadly the ship not to Austria and say I must buy at a Local dealer who just rebrand there stuff for 3x the Price (even when I pay the import fees).

I am intend to buy this Plate Carrier: https://www.zentauron.de/de/schutzwesten/2792-schutzweste-thor.html#/130-size-xxl/92-farbe-schwarz
The Company produce there stuff in Germany and it seem to be good and the claim that actual Miliary is use them.

If someone want to know what currently happen in france:


----------

